# ISO stores that carry Heinz Hamburger relish



## lyncooking (May 27, 2006)

I live in Arizona and want to find out if there is any food store that carries Heinz Hamburger Relish.  I grew up eating this relish but since moving from CT. I have not been able to locate this product.  Can you help me?


----------



## joseph (May 27, 2006)

Hi.......try meijer in Indianna or sysco or jewel


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 27, 2006)

This seems to have become a "lost condiment" that many of us grew up with ... and you are not the first to have been looking for it, here or elsewhere. Vanwingen asked basically the same question recently in the thread *Heinz Hamburger Relish- Is it still made?* 

Although the Heinz website still list it as a product ... apparently many people haven't seen it on their store shelves for some time - and have been looking for it. The folks at Hometown Favorites have it listed as a product that they have* confirmed* is no longer in production.

I must admit that I noticed it was no longer on the shelves 2-3 years ago ... don't know what made me _wax nostalgic_ and look for it after years of living without it ... probably about the time that I started looking for something another condiment gone the way of the dodo called "Brockles Sauce" (sp?) that I grew up with.


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2006)

You could make your own hamburger relish...here's a recipe:

http://www.recipesource.com/side-dishes/relishes/00/rec0093.html

And here's a place where you can buy a different brand:

http://www.shopping.com/xGS-Hamburger_Relish~NS-1~linkin_id-7000560~r-1~CLT-INTR

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shunka (May 27, 2006)

I have found it at the Safeways in northern AZ. Can't remember if I have seen it at a Frys or not. Where are you close to in AZ? I might be able to have a relative find it closer to you.


----------



## grumblebee (May 29, 2006)

Bicks brand makes a hamburger relish that tastes exactly like the now defunct Heinz version. I'm not sure if Bicks is available at grocery stores in the USA but you can order it online from either British or Canadian grocery stores. 

http://www.britsuperstore.com/acatalog/Bicks_Relish.html


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2006)

While I do remember Heinz Hamburger Relish, I switched over to plain Dill Relish without any problem & now don't even remember what their "Hamburger" relish tasted like.

Is it dilly?  Sweet?  Someone remind me.


----------



## grumblebee (May 29, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> While I do remember Heinz Hamburger Relish, I switched over to plain Dill Relish without any problem & now don't even remember what their "Hamburger" relish tasted like.
> 
> Is it dilly? Sweet? Someone remind me.


 
It's sort of like regular relish (green, sweet pickle relish) with ketchup/tomato mixed in. It's red in colour, not green, and very tasty.


----------

